

Show HN: GUID API - 1arity
http://nextguid.appspot.com/16

======
1arity
Version 4 UUIDs.

[ being those with bits 48-52 set to 0100 and bits 64-66 set to 10 ].

This uses python 2.7's os.urandom ( on GAE ).

Change /16 to /64 to get a padded base64 encoded GUID/UUID.

In the seemingly unlikely event that this exceeds its free quota, it will
become a for-pay API.

~~~
mtmail
Better if you add that information to the main page
[http://nextguid.appspot.com/](http://nextguid.appspot.com/) (currently
returns 404 error)

~~~
1arity
Thank you, it is done.

